# FB1-4001A 72-144VDC vs mars ME1002



## carambo46 (Oct 12, 2010)

Im ready to start my EV build and was thinking AMD FB1-4001A then I saw the Mars ME 1002 for a lot less money. Like to see if anyone has used the Mars. Or has any input good or bad about the mars 10" ME1002

My ev is an 1986 jeep Comanche weights less then a s10 and has a larger payload. And I hope same bolt pattern for the tran and bell as the s10.

Thanks Bob

MARS ME1002 specs

Voltage Volts DC​
Current AMPS​
Speed RPM​
Torque NM (Ft Lb)​
Power KW (HP)​
Efficiency %​90​300​2423​90.25 (66.5)​22.9 (30.7)​84.8​250​2649​70.23 (51.8)​19.48 (26.1)
86.6​220​2800​59 (43.5)​17.3 (23.2)​87.4​205​2912​54.11 (39.9)​16.5 (22.1)​89.4​180​3091​44.8 (33)​14.5 (19.4)​89.5​170​3200​42.38 (31.3)​14.2 (19)​92.8​

Voltage Volts DC​
Current AMPS​
Speed RPM​
Torque NM (Ft Lb)​
Power KW (HP)​
Efficiency %​144​300​3876​90.25 (66.5)​36.6​85​250​4238​70.23 (51.8)​31.2​87​220​4480​59 (43.5)​27.7​88​205​4659​54.11 (39.9)​26.4​90​180​4945​44.8 (33)​23.2​90​170​5120​42.38 (31.3)​22.7​93​


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Please post in the appropriate forum.


----------



## carambo46 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok today is my first day here. Where do I need to move my post too?


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Moved to technical discussion.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

carambo46 said:


> Im ready to start my EV build and was thinking AMD FB1-4001A then I saw the Mars ME 1002 for a lot less money. Like to see if anyone has used the Mars. Or has any input good or bad about the mars 10" ME1002


http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/mo-me1002.htm

Hi Bob,

I haven't seen any reports on this motor. Somebody has to be the first 

Regards,

major


----------



## carambo46 (Oct 12, 2010)

lol Thanks.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

carambo46 said:


> Ok today is my first day here. Where do I need to move my post too?


Yeah, kinda confusing at first. And should really be in the motors forum http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/electric-motors-37.html But better here than the info forum.  Welcome anyway.


----------

